# Looking for a service when Buying things from eBay UK getting delivered to Spain



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

Hi guys

OK. So we've been here for nearly a year now, so we know the ropes pretty well, but we're still having problems finding a cost effective way of getting items bought from UK online sites delivered to us here in Fuengirola.

I use Amazon UK and ES a lot, and I know about M^S, Argos etc etc. but we buy A LOT of stuff on eBay UK and what we need is a service where all the purchases go to a UK address and then the packages are consolidated into one package/box/delivery and brought over to Spain every couple of weeks.

Spanish Movers used to do this for a good price but they have now stopped, Woody's in Los Boliches is too expensive and forwarding the parcels individually through online companies is also way too expensive as most of the items are very small (like kids clothes).

So does anyone know if any other removal companies based around Malaga Fuengirola area offer this service?

Thanks for your help

Rich


----------



## LondonSpanishGuy (Jun 27, 2013)

Good question. I need to know too!


----------



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

We are hoping to move to Spain in the next few months and hubby was talking about setting something like this up as a job for him when we move 

Jane xx


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Surely a family member / friend would be best?, DHL do a reasonably priced service via Staples , I use it to send stuff to Europe for our business, 5kg for £40 Inc VAT I think , plus is well quick and trackable , I never use royal mail to send heavy packages abroad!!


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-classifieds/144225-moving-spain-uk.html

Might be worth a try ^^^^^^


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Nugget_Hound said:


> Surely a family member / friend would be best?, DHL do a reasonably priced service via Staples , I use it to send stuff to Europe for our business, 5kg for £40 Inc VAT I think , plus is well quick and trackable , I never use royal mail to send heavy packages abroad!!


I look forward to learning of a better way. Also, if anyone has suggestions for the other way - Spain to UK and beyond - it would be appreciated. I have a motorbike jacket to sell at the moment. If I advertise things like that here, they all call wanting them for €F-all, but to sell on eBay, the overseas postage is horrendous. This armoured jacket, in a box, weighs 3·3kg which comes out at nigh on €40 'economy' through Correos. Who'd be interested?! I'm therefore left with all sorts of unwanted items that are too expensive to send/sell.

I ordered some material from a French company last year and it was sent via the Mondial Relay system.

Mondial Relay - Punto Pack el especialista en entregas a particulares

I'd never heard of it before, nor since, but it's only available in a few countries. I opted for collection from a local shop and within a week received notification to collect it. It was cheap and efficient. In this era where countless items are sent around the world by everyone and their dog, wouldn't it be great if something like this could be set up, benefitting small businesses and individuals alike?


----------



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. So as I thought there isn't a service available. /SNIP/


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spanishbookseller said:


> Thanks for the feedback. So as I thought there isn't a service available. /SNIP/


As you've logged on I wonder if I could ask you what is it that you buy from e bay. I've never used them so I'm just curious as to what people buy there, and how it works


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There are a couple of guys in this area who do van runs to/from UK but they are not necessarily cheap. Both have drop addresses in the UK.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

There is a two fold part here though, cheap shipping which is it's own issue to be honest.

The issue of UK sellers not wanting to ship things out of the UK is very frustrating, not just on ebay either.

There has to be a UK based company like shipitto who would service the EU, surely?
I would have no issue paying more for delivery if it meant I could get the thing I was after.
If not there's a business model for anyone keen on it.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As you've logged on I wonder if I could ask you what is it that you buy from e bay. I've never used them so I'm just curious as to what people buy there, and how it works


I use ebay fairly often. I buy clothes, shoes and bags all second hand, I also collect kitchenware and have bought loads of these. I have sold my daughters wedding dress - never worn a whole different story, bits and pieces.

x


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

It's all very well if one lives in an area heaving with Brits - there are always going to be vans going to and fro, families and friends in the UK to take deliveries - it's much more difficult for those of us who live in '_españa, no los territorios ocupadas_', as my Spanish FiL would say!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Actually there seem to be a lot of mail forwarding companies around, maybe they can help out.

Mail forwarding and scanning by boatmail.co.uk - the specialist
This is just an idea of what I mean, it's by no means a recommendation. 

This has reminded me that one of the secondhand sites I buy some things from every now and then has banned all Spanish IPs from accessing the site due to all the scammers originating from Spain.
This makes the trust levels plummet even more for genuine buyers.


----------

